# My Special Relationship With Human Resources



## Brill (Nov 22, 2020)

I have an interesting relationship with my HR folks and seem to be following Dundee Mifflin’s path.



In all honesty, I think they have a difficult job because they have to deal with me.


----------



## Brill (Nov 22, 2020)

My HR upon hearing that I wrote something on our social media:


----------



## Brill (Nov 23, 2020)

No funny HR stuff today, which was dominated by unexpected bad news.


----------



## Brill (Dec 10, 2020)

HOE LEE HAYL.

Nothing from HR but I did get my quarterly performance counseling.  It did NOT go as I had expected.

*"We got a three page email from XXX there at Ft. Benning."*  FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEE

continuing

*"You are clearly doing exactly what we expected and hoped you'd be able to accomplish there.  This has validated that we selected the right person."*

Huh?  Checked my six...nope, nobody behind me.  Obviously I had a WTF look on my face.

*"As a matter of fact, we would like you to lean further forward and be more aggressive in gathering support for the customer.  Keep moving forward and no matter what, we have your back.  You are doing exactly what we need you to do."*

Next time I go up to MD, I'm wearing a tux.






I'll go back and get some HR stories from July when all the HR drama started cuz the entire thing is a total freak show.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 10, 2020)

And, I was afraid @lindy was behaving himself, and this thread would die.

Congratulations on the performance review! HR is seething right now 🤣


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 10, 2020)

Great job there, buddy!


----------



## Brill (Dec 10, 2020)

Easy to look good with these dipshits in charge.

FBI rocked by allegations of sexual harassment involving top officials

HR professionals....ASSSSSSEEEEMMMMBBBBBLLLE!!!!!


----------



## Dame (Dec 10, 2020)

lindy said:


> HOE LEE HAYL.
> 
> Nothing from HR but I did get my quarterly performance counseling.  It did NOT go as I had expected.
> 
> ...


SETUP!!!
I smell a setup as big as the "guards" in Benghazi.


----------



## Brill (Dec 15, 2020)

Typical experience dealing with PC crowd within the IC.






”Can I stab my White Claw?”


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 15, 2020)

@lindy , I'm getting ready to pass you:

Me, walking into the auditorium in which they are doing vax, up to a group in which my buddy is standing: "who the fuck is in charge of this abortion?"

Lady in the group: "I am...."

Me: "Yeah, this is all wrong..."

My buddy: "Let's talk about it off line", walking me out.

As my boss said, this isn't a public health crisis, this is a back-slapping media event.


----------



## Brill (Dec 15, 2020)

@AWP, I think we found our Medical Officer ^^^^ for our company.


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2020)

lindy said:


> @AWP, I think we found our Medical Officer ^^^^ for our company.



"Our thing" is going to be lit.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 15, 2020)

So I just had a very productive conversation with a handful of people, I told them that there is no command structure, nobody knows who anyone is, there are several teams but no one knows what each team is doing, and just flat out people are more interested in The appearance of the event rather than doing the job.

We are presumably going to be doing this all over again with the other three vaccines that are coming down the pike. If we're going to be working together like this with all the vaccines, we need to have a modified command structure.  Everyone agreed, at the end of the day we are having a hot wash, and we're going to put some processes in place.

It's not that it just is a Charlie foxtrot, but has the potential to be unsafe, for both the vaccinators, as well as the people getting the shots.

I may be out of the dog house for the moment, but have been warned by my boss and another colleague It would better for me to be seen and not heard.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2020)

lindy said:


> Typical experience dealing with PC crowd within the IC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can.

I am glad my wife told me to just retire.  No filter between mouth and brain, not PC, and sometimes blunt.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 15, 2020)

Me day one as supervisor talking to an intern who I just put on a PiP: "You need to pull your head out of your ass, put your big boy pants on, and take responsibility for your own lack of production. "

Two minutes later get a phone call from my division director. "Just so you're aware, an employee has filled a grievance against you."


----------



## Brill (Dec 15, 2020)

AWP said:


> "Our thing" is going to be lit.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Brill (Dec 15, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> So I just had a very productive conversation with a handful of people, I told them that there is no command structure, nobody knows who anyone is, there are several teams but no one knows what each team is doing, and just flat out people are more interested in The appearance of the event rather than doing the job.
> 
> We are presumably going to be doing this all over again with the other three vaccines that are coming down the pike. If we're going to be working together like this with all the vaccines, we need to have a modified command structure.  Everyone agreed, at the end of the day we are having a hot wash, and we're going to put some processes in place.
> 
> ...


Interesting because "we" did something similar: the conservatives that wrote various items against deep throating BLM, CRT, anti-racism, and fear of COVID had sub-networks of like minded folks and we formed our own conservative group...known to each other but unknown to the liberal masses of employees who have taken canceling diverse thinking (not flat earthers but rather Portuguese navigators who ask "what if") to a whole new level.

My point is that if there is employee "buy in" for an effort, they will do the right thing when the time comes.  If they are forced to support some crazy SJW crap, there will be resistance.  I figure that in 10 years, the majority of employees will be from SJW indoc'd schools (by 2025-2030) and the folks who will be retiring will have been hired around the 1990's.


----------



## Dame (Dec 15, 2020)

Lordy I love my job.

We just call them "millennials" in a derisive tone and walk away. You'd be amazed how many of them fold when the vast majority of employees are boomers. Of course in about 5 years everyone will retire and I'll hate life like everyone else.  

ETA: The correct response to "OK, Boomer" is, "Hey, we invented that computer you're on and the one you can't put down in your mom's basement. We also invented your sorry ass with shit we had lying around the house. So STFU."

Lordy I love my job.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 15, 2020)

Dame said:


> Lordy I love my job.
> 
> We just call them "millennials" in a derisive tone and walk away. You'd be amazed how many of them fold when the vast majority of employees are boomers. Of course in about 5 years everyone will retire and I'll hate life like everyone else.
> 
> ...



"Okay boomer"

🤐😜🤭


----------



## Dame (Dec 15, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> "Okay boomer"
> 
> 🤐😜🤭


With shit we had lying around the house.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2020)

Dame said:


> With shit we had lying around the house.


Which explains why he's shitty.


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2021)

I think I made need to change tact with my HR.



> “I’ve had conversations with people who’ve worked on the national security teams, many who are career intelligence officers, who are concerned about what happens next,” said Olivia Troye, a former Homeland Security and White House official who left in August and has been an outspoken critic of Trump’s response to the pandemic.
> 
> “*People who are hiring see everything that’s happened and have to question your morals and ethics — especially in terms of what continues to happen today — on why you chose to work for that environment,*" she said.



Tarnished by Trump: National security officials struggle to find new jobs


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2021)

lindy said:


> I think I made need to change tact with my HR.
> 
> 
> 
> Tarnished by Trump: National security officials struggle to find new jobs


Just sigh and say, "Well, another one in the can. Next."
In this environment you are the one with seniority. Presidents come and go. Civil servitude is forever.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 9, 2021)

Dame said:


> Lordy I love my job.
> 
> We just call them "millennials" in a derisive tone and walk away. You'd be amazed how many of them fold when the vast majority of employees are boomers. Of course in about 5 years everyone will retire and I'll hate life like everyone else.
> 
> ...


You still ask us how to setup your email!


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2021)

Salt USMC said:


> You still ask us how to setup your email!


Um no. No I don't. YOU however call me to ask things like, "Dame, what state is Georgia in?"


ETA: True story ^^^


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2021)

Dame said:


> Just sigh and say, "Well, another one in the can. Next."
> In this environment you are the one with seniority. Presidents come and go. Civil servitude is forever.



A senior wrote up some personal thoughts titled “loyalty“, which leaned heavily on our oath to the Constitution, on our social media. At least We’re not doing the “our system of government was founded by racists who created it in order to preserve their white supremacy and ensure minorities are disadvantaged“ anymore.

Oh, our personal security folks seem to be very interested in my page (multiple visits since Oct), which is odd because my page was deleted last month though the links are alive on our search engine (results are 404).

I need to quickly change my voter registration and update my preferred pronouns in my email signature block.

”Ze ist da LNO, ja?”

”Ze is!”

(sidebar muttering) “What’s a “Ze”?” “Dunno but shut up, you’re gonna get us in trouble again.”


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 9, 2021)

lindy said:


> A senior wrote up some personal thoughts titled “loyalty“, which leaned heavily on our oath to the Constitution, on our social media. At least We’re not doing the “our system of government was founded by racists who created it in order to preserve their white supremacy and ensure minorities are disadvantaged“ anymore.
> 
> Oh, our *personal security folks seem to be very interested in my page* (multiple visits since Oct), which is odd because my page was deleted last month though the links are alive on our search engine (results are 404).
> 
> ...


Just post a bunch of pro Caitlin Jenner memes and compliment HR on their hair. Maybe give them a little virtual slap on the butt while saying, "I appreciate you!".


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2021)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Just post a bunch of pro Caitlin Jenner memes and compliment HR on their hair.


That would be seen as an Offensive Cyber Operation on another employee.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 9, 2021)

lindy said:


> That would be seen as an Offensive Cyber Operation on another employee.


That's a bummer. Looks like security and HR will never be loved by anyone other than the herd of cats they keep as companions.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 10, 2021)

lindy said:


> I need to quickly change my voter registration and update my preferred pronouns in my email signature block.



You bring up a good point. Every person not registered democrat should register as a democrat...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 10, 2021)

GOTWA said:


> You bring up a good point. Every person not registered democrat should register as a democrat...


Yep... reminds me of German's registering for the Nazi party, so the brown shirts wouldn't burn down their homes. Russians claiming to be self proclaimed communists, so the Cheka wouldn't murder them. Chinese peasants singing songs about Mao so they wouldn't be bludgeoned to death...


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2021)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Chinese peasants singing songs about Mao so they wouldn't be bludgeoned to death...



We don’t have a tradition of publicly shaming political opponents and demanding they repent for their political ideological ”crimes”. (Edit: I dont think they want us dead but rather “cancelled“ so the only job we can have is garbage man...shit. Garbage person.)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348051973174652928
Oh, I guess we do or will? (Check out the comment! Yowza!!!!) Guess I should begin my apology letter to HR.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 10, 2021)

lindy said:


> We don’t have a tradition of publicly shaming political opponents and demanding they repent for their political ideological ”crimes”.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348051973174652928
> Oh, I guess we do or will? Guess I should begin my apology letter to HR.


Yeah, Brennan can go procreate with himself in a most vigorous fashion. China's cultural revolutions tactics being openly espoused, by the ex director of the CIA, should be a wake up call to all the Normies who think that everything is going to be all right.


----------

